
Microsoft’s Project Silica offers robust thousand-year storage - jaytaylor
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/microsofts-project-silica-offers-robust-thousand-year-storage/
======
ahazred8ta
M-DISC archival storage disks are still available via Amazon, Verbatim, etc.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/csh5op/good_qu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/csh5op/good_quality_cdrdvdr_that_would_last_forever/)
\--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-DISC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-DISC)

other mentions on HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=m-disc&sort=byDate&type=all)

------
jaytaylor
I thought glass is an amorphous solid (has some shared properties with
liquids). How will this play out over a "long" period of time?

